# English-Spanish



## Choco

Hola

como usuario ocasional pretendo devolver el favor ayudando a alguien cada vez que resuelvo mis dudas sobre la traducción al inglés; pero encuentro un problema y es que no hay foro inglés-español. Es decir, al contrario del que yo utilizo habitualmente, que los angloparlantes pregunten lo que no saben en español.

¿es por algún motivo? ¿no creéis que sería de gran ayuda?

Creo que muchas veces para ellos puede ser muy complicado preguntar en el de SÓLO ESPAÑOL.

Hasta la próxima.

Hello,
like an ocassional user I pretend help somebody each time I resolve my dudes about translations from spanish to english; but I find a problem: there isn´t any forum english-spanish. One forum that helps english-speaking people with theirs translations to spanish.

Maybe there is any reason? Dont you think this could help many people?

I think many times is too difficult for them to ask in the "ONLY SPANISH Forum".

See you.

PD. In advance, sorry because of my english faults.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Choco:

El foro Español-Inglés funciona también como foro de Inglés-Español, así que ahí lo tienes. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Choco

¿No crees que separalos es más útil a la hora de ayudar a los demás?

Si lo que quieres es echar una mano a alguien hay que leer cada uno de los post y ver si lo que preguntan es inglés o español. No sé si me explico, yo, por ejemplo, nunca a consejaría a nadie como se escribe algo en inglés pero sí que lo haría en español. 

Bueno, es sólo una idea, viendo que el foro suele estar tan lleno de visitantes se me había ocurrido una manera de que los nuevos posts no quedaran enseguida tan atrás (pudiendo quedarse sin respuesta) y además una vía rápida para ayudar los que conocemos mejor un idioma que otro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jana337

> ¿No crees que separalos es más útil a la hora de ayudar a los demás?


The idea, while logical, has many problems: In many threads, it is not so easy to determine the source and the target languages because clarifications are often needed also in the native tongue of the thread opener. I am afraid it would bring more troubles than benefits.


----------



## Rayines

Además, una vez que le tomás la mano, si bien entiendo tu propuesta, te resulta dinámico que estén los "dos en uno", ya que notarás que muchas veces, personas de habla inglesa ayudan a los que están aprendiendo español. Luego de un tiempo, ya ni notás esa diferencia. Hay ayuda en ambas direcciones. Bueno, eso creo.
Una última observación: para no abrir el hilo, con sólo apoyar el mouse en el título del índice, ya leés la pregunta. Así hago yo, para no entrar en los que no me interesan.
Saludos.


----------



## Choco

Vale, era una propuesta, pero veo que en general le véis más problemas que beneficios.

Un saludo.


----------



## ILT

Creo que ya tenemos lo que sugieres. Tenemos varios sub-foros inglés-español: gramática, vocabulario general, terminología especializada, terminología legal, terminología médica y terminología financiera. En estos foros se pueden hacer preguntas tanto en inglés como en español (a elección del forero), y pueden ser sobre traducciones de inglés a español o de español a inglés. Las respuestas pueden ser también en cualquiera de los dos idiomas, a elección de quien responde. Esto nos da la ventaja de que cada quien puede participar en el idioma que prefiera practicar o en el que se sienta más a gusto.

Esperamos verte por ahí


----------



## L4ut4r0

ILT said:


> Las respuestas pueden ser también en cualquiera de los dos idiomas, a elección de quien responde.



Esto no siempre es verdad. Hoy le contesté en español a una argentina que preguntó en inglés y mi mensaje fue borrado http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=697871


----------



## belén

Se borró tu pregunta porque en ella decías "Esto debería estar en el foro de español."

Esto no es así. En el mensaje que indicas, la persona que inició el hilo, preguntó en inglés sobre una duda en español. Es decir, que entendemos que quiere que se le responda en inglés. Por tanto, la pregunta debe estar en el foro bilingüe.

Si observas las directrices del foro Solo español, verás que pone claramente que en dicho foro no se permiten otros idiomas que no sean el español. 

Si la persona quiere que le contestemos en español, debe publicar su pregunta en el foro de Solo español, íntegramente en ese idioma. 

Es por ello que el moderador borró tu mensaje, ya que lo que le indicabas al forero era incorrecto. 

Espero haber aclarado tus dudas, aunque entiendo también tu razonamiento.

Belén


----------



## L4ut4r0

Te iba a contestar diciendo que leas el mensajeRazón: _La pregunta esta hecha en inglés.
_​Pero releyendo tu amable respuesta me doy cuenta de lo siguiente: fsabroso pensó que lo que me estaba contestando eraBorro tu mensaje porque como la pregunta está hecha en inglés es imposible que un moderador le haga caso a tu sugerencia y traslade el hilo al foro Solo español.​Sin embargo yo interpreté algo más literalBorro el mensaje porque la pregunta está hecha en inglés y tu mensaje está en español.​Mi duda es ¿por qué una sugerencia que no puede ser cumplida debe ser borrada?


----------



## fsabroso

L4ut4r0 said:


> Te iba a contestar diciendo que leas el mensajeRazón: _La pregunta esta hecha en inglés.
> _​Pero releyendo tu amable respuesta me doy cuenta de lo siguiente: fsabroso pensó que lo que me estaba contestando eraBorro tu mensaje porque como la pregunta está hecha en inglés es imposible que un moderador le haga caso a tu sugerencia y traslade el hilo al foro Solo español.​Sin embargo yo interpreté algo más literalBorro el mensaje porque la pregunta está hecha en inglés y tu mensaje está en español.​Mi duda es ¿por qué una sugerencia que no puede ser cumplida debe ser borrada?


Hola L4ut4r0:

Lo que pensé es lo que conteste: "La pregunta esta hecha en inglés."
En ese espacio no puedo incluir:
_1. La persona que inicio la consulta lo hizo en inglés por lo tanto no puedo trasladarlo al foro de Solo Español.
2. Si desea hacer una sugerencia, como el de trasladar el hilo a otro foro, usar la herramienta para reportar el hilo, en la esquina superior derecha del post, no responder en el hilo.
3. Su sugerencia se borró porque solo logrará que quien inicio la consulta opte por abrir otro hilo, duplicándolo.
4. Este mensaje no responde a la pregunta del hilo.

_ Por favor, si tienes alguna otras duda específica sobre una acción mía o de algún otro moderador, hacerlo por medio de un mensaje privado, es lo que indican *las reglas*: 





> _40. Los moderadores controlan los foros individuales. Pueden editar, eliminar o borrar cualquier mensaje en sus foros. Si usted tiene alguna pregunta sobre algún foro en particular, diríjala a uno de los moderadores de ese foro.
> 45. Las acciones de los moderadores o los administradores no deberán comentarse públicamente en los foros, sino por medio de mensajes privados o de correo electrónico. Es una forma de respeto a los miembros y moderadores involucrados.
> 46. El lugar para discutir las reglas de manera general es el foro Comentarios y Sugerencias. Las dudas respecto a casos particulares deben dirigirse a los moderadores mediante mensaje privado (PM)._


----------

